# Hammocks ?



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.
I have a hamster and in December I am going to be getting two little girl rats D) and I have been looking for hammocks and stuff to buy for their cages.

I am obviously going to buy some but I would also like to make some. Could someone give me some tips on how to make sure the ones I make are as safe as poss ?

As for my hamster, he is crazy as anything, always swinging from the bars of his cage, how can I make cure the hammock for him is safe so if he falls from the bars he won't like get caught on it or anything ?

I am going to a charity shop today and am going to buy some old wolly, flecy clothes to make into hammocks. I don't have a sewing machine, just a modest needle and thread. Any tips on materials that won't fray a lot when I cut it ?

Also any tips on how to make one of those cube like things that the rats/hamster sleep in ? If they too difficult to make I'll just buy one.

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've made no-sew hammocks using pillowcases & teatowels bought from charity shops, cut small holes in each corner then used emergency eyelets (got them in our local chandlery, you could probably use proper eyelets but I'm physically not strong enough to punch them down!) then used these chin-friendly hangers
Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Extremely funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks and cubes for rats, chins, hamster, ferrets. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!
to hang them up, they also sell loads of lovely hammocks, cubes etc if you want to buy instead of make
alternatively there's
Hammocky Hammocks - Hand Crafted Luxury For Your Pet
who also have loads of lovely stuff


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

don't buy hammocks always make them. the wee buggers have a tendancy to eat them anyway. 

i use old clothes (or charity bought stuff) to make them. Sew on a strip of material each corner and use it to tie them on.. if they eat through that sew a new one on. simple as.

i don't bother sewing hems or anything like that. i just wash them in a lingerie bag to stop any thread shedding problems.

or i use trouser legs to make hung tunnels. using 2 long strips of material or a long shop bought bird/rodent rope to hang it on.

I don't see the point of making them pretty they only get chewed, wee'd on and broken. and i'm quite sure the rats don't mind at all


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

if you are going to use these for hammies ide be aware and make sure you keep a close eye, as i made a bag out of a sock the other day for one of my hamsters (filled it with treats and tissue) and she DID love it but just before i went to sleep i heard a loud skwaking noise coming from her cage and when i checked she had gotten one of her legs tangled in the material and was hanging there. 

i quickly cut it down and untangled her leg, luckily no damage was done and she was perfectly fine but really scared me as if i had fallen asleep she would have been badly damaged over night !


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I simply take a tea towel, loop a large paper clip through each corner (I also put one half way down the length to hook on to the back of the cage) and hey presto.
It's deep so it makes them feel secure too.

Here are my 4 modeling it when they were babies


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a brilliant idea! I'm gonna make one now!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i would be very careful using paper clips.a lady on a very well known rat site used use them to hand her hammocks.when she came down in the morning she found one of her rats had the paper clip pierced in its eye with the paper clip sticking out of its eye.
pictures were put up to show the damage and needless to say the poor ratties was blind.and had to have it removed.quite horrific really.

shower hooks are safe.
hooks off ebay are good.
bit of string after making a hole in the cloth.

amy


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Well you need to be careful with everything really don't you? That's the only person I know of, who has had a problem. It's very unlikely, I think she was just unlucky. Poor Rattie.


----------

